# Alfalfa hay?



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

So we get Timothy hay or alfalfa hay for the guinea pigs and bunnies because they love it. My hamsters use it as bedding but I haven't have it to them sense I got the rats, today I have the hamsters some and the rats are going crazy over the smell. It's broken up in small prices and its kind of dusty. Anyways back to what I was getting at if I take out some if the hay that's in log pieces so they don't get most of the dust particles is that ok and before giving it to them is it safe for them to even have? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Numbok (Aug 2, 2013)

im new but acording to what ive read, they cant digest it

http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?39483-Suitable-Bedding-amp-Litter-Training-Guides


----------



## CherryDawn89 (Aug 25, 2012)

I've read that rats can't digest alfalfa and avoid the pellets in the generic mixes sold. If they can't digest it I would not recommend giving it to your rats.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Ok thanks.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

High-jacking the threat here, my rats enjoy playing with (not really eating) timothy hay and some of the toys I got for them have that. Should that be avoided also?


----------



## Juxtaposition22 (Aug 4, 2013)

I've never had any problem giving my rats hay, it seems to keep them regular in fact. Fiber can be beneficial to digestion, even though you don't extract nutrients from it. Hay toys should also be fine.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

The reason a lot of people frown upon giving their rats timothy hay is because of the high fiber content. Rats are not made to digest the higher amounts of fiber that it contents, so they say if you are going to give it to them, only in small amounts. It's also noted that the stalks can poke their eyes and cause major damage and the dust that any hay creates is not good for their respiratory systems.


----------



## amandad (Apr 20, 2015)

I've read that the rats and hamsters (even mice) can have timothy hay because they like to burrow in it. It's recommended that you get the more leafy kind as to avoid the eye poking and it's less dusty. However, you can give them the regular stuff, just cut it up so it's less of a poking hazard and less dusty. Also, freezing it will work to help ward off any mites/parasites that could be in the hay. 

Also, the food I give my rats (and hamster) has sun-dried alfalfa hay in it. Their snake shack'so have alfalfa in it, ad well as this wild flower meadow treat stuff. I give my rats and hamsters alfalfa blocks with carrot in them too. They enjoy the blocks.


----------



## amandad (Apr 20, 2015)

Uh oh. I meant snak shack's. I'm on my mobile device, it's new, and I'm still getting use to it autto-correct function as it's a bit different than my last phone.


----------

